# Wearing/Carrying your binos



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably not worthy of a "poll" type thread, but I'm curious of those of you that "wear" your binos around your neck:

Do you wear them under your bow arm or your release arm?
I was going to be "observant" yesterday and note how Jarlicker & 3DShooter80 carried theirs. They're both right-handed, so I just planned to reverse what they were doing. Only problem was, they wear theirs on different sides. Is it just a matter of "personal preference"?

BTW: My new Vortex 10x50 binos left Wilmington, NC at 5:15 AM "out for delivery". :thumbs_up No more wise cracks about my Sears binos I found in a box lot at the auction.:wink:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Prag...

I quit wearing mine around my neck....to heavy....Ziez 8x56...I have a holder (hook) on the belt of my quiver that I hook them to when shooting...they do fall off if I bend over to score targets so I move them to a D ring on my belt when scoring.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul Payne said:


> Prag...
> 
> I quit wearing mine around my neck....to heavy....Ziez 8x56...I have a holder (hook) on the belt of my quiver that I hook them to when shooting...they do fall off if I bend over to score targets so I move them to a D ring on my belt when scoring.


That's what I've been doing as well. I tried a shoulder harness, but it was just a bit to aggravating for me. My problem with carrying them on my belt is that I got a severe case of gone-butt and I need a pair of suspenders to keep my quiver belt on. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I got one of those shoulder strap arrangements that criss-cross between the shoulder blades and hold the binoculars low in the center of the chest. They stretch to lift them to eye level, then go back to the chest when you release your grip. Handy but still out of the way.

Dave


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

E.W.Bateman is making me a new quiver that has a slightly enlarge top pocket that will hold my small 10x Nikons.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave T said:


> I got one of those shoulder strap arrangements that criss-cross between the shoulder blades and hold the binoculars low in the center of the chest. They stretch to lift them to eye level, then go back to the chest when you release your grip. Handy but still out of the way.
> 
> Dave


Dave, I have one of those as well and even though I didn't like it much, I may give it another try.



KStover said:


> E.W.Bateman is making me a new quiver that has a slightly enlarge top pocket that will hold my small 10x Nikons.


Don't think I'll find a quiver with a pocket large enough to hold 10x50 binos. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I could never get comfortable with anything hanging around my neck either. Thankfully my Stokes 10X42's came with a case that has loops to hook onto your quiver belt. Snaps shut so the binos can't fall out and access is very easy while shooting.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Not my neck!*

I don't like extra weight around my neck! I just use a hook on my belt. But there are a lot of folks that use all three ways. Under Right, under left, and around both sholders strapped to there chest like a baby carrier! Of course as much $$$ as some of them cost better hold on tight!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have used the bino buddy thingy....and a year or two ago I went back to just using a long strap. 

I used to where them under my release arm....but last year I switched it up and the hang under my bow arm. I like that better. 

Most I see have them under the release arm....but you gotta do what's comfortable for you. 
But there is no way I would have them on a hook....shooting indoors fine...but outdoors there is way too much up and down and uneven terrain....and I don't like them flopping around while I walk. Heck that's one reason I prefer a field quiver to the normal quiver :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

red1691 said:


> I don't like extra weight around my neck! I just use a hook on my belt. But there are a lot of folks that use all three ways. Under Right, under left, and around both sholders strapped to there chest like a baby carrier! Of course as much $$$ as some of them cost better hold on tight!


That is kinda the root of my question as I've dropped my cheapo Sears a couple of times when trying to hook them to my belt.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I make my "entourage" carry them
It's great to have a possie
LOL


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> I make my "entourage" carry them
> It's great to have a possie
> LOL


I was thinking about getting a "bino girl" to carry mine. I think every man would like it. Kinda like the "par-mates" you can get at some of those golf couses. She could carry my bino and my seeds. Help me outwith how many yards to cut, spot arrows........you know those kinda things.

See all kinds of ways we can make archery more "appealing":wink:


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that the best way to solve the ever present bino problem is to start a new trend in archery...the caddie. Just like in golf, we should introduce the concept of caddies to the archery world. Think how much better it would feel to not have to worry about your bino's, carrying the weight of the bow around all day, never worrying about keeping all of your junk organized in your quiver! A good professional archery caddie could handle all of that for you as well as keeping all the gear clean, arrows fletched, nocks indexed correctly and anything else that you need. A caddie would also be available to give advice on possible shooting situations, give knowledgeable advice on cuts on a strange course, and if you were shooting an unmarked 3D he could help with yardage estimation.

Not only would the archery caddie be a valuable asset to the archer but it would help our struggling economy. Provide needed jobs for those down on their luck, and a possible tax break for clubs that employed them! In fact if the archer were to employ his own personal caddie and retain him for road trips to other courses he could get a tax deduction, maybe even a government stimulas check.

There,, Prag your bino problems have been solved!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

bowhnter7 said:


> I was thinking about getting a "bino girl" to carry mine. I think every man would like it. Kinda like the "par-mates" you can get at some of those golf couses. She could carry my bino and my seeds. Help me outwith how many yards to cut, spot arrows........you know those kinda things.
> 
> See all kinds of ways we can make archery more "appealing":wink:


*My thoughts EXACTLY.......thats why I have a BINO-BOY!*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> I think that the best way to solve the ever present bino problem is to start a new trend in archery...the caddie. Just like in golf, we should introduce the concept of caddies to the archery world. Think how much better it would feel to not have to worry about your bino's, carrying the weight of the bow around all day, never worrying about keeping all of your junk organized in your quiver! A good professional archery caddie could handle all of that for you as well as keeping all the gear clean, arrows fletched, nocks indexed correctly and anything else that you need. A caddie would also be available to give advice on possible shooting situations, give knowledgeable advice on cuts on a strange course, and if you were shooting an unmarked 3D he could help with yardage estimation.
> 
> Not only would the archery caddie be a valuable asset to the archer but it would help our struggling economy. Provide needed jobs for those down on their luck, and a possible tax break for clubs that employed them! In fact if the archer were to employ his own personal caddie and retain him for road trips to other courses he could get a tax deduction, maybe even a government stimulas check.
> 
> There,, Prag your bino problems have been solved!





GOT LUCKY said:


> *My thoughts EXACTLY.......thats why I have a BINO-BOY!*
> 
> .


Next time we're together, remind me to tell you what I heard a shooter at Sherwood say that he needed to "assist" in arrow pulling. It "kinda" goes along with what you folks are suggesting. :zip:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *My thoughts EXACTLY.......thats why I have a BINO-BOY!*
> 
> .


I thought Juan was the pool boy


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> I thought Juan was the pool boy


*......he's multi-functional..... a real "full service provider"....hard to find these days....what'a GEM....or is that JIM *

.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

How soon you all forget. That position is actually called a "Unit". Also great at fetching lunch for the boys, handles travel arrangement and such.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

I am left handed, I use a long strap to wear them cross body under my bow arm (right) just above the hip.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I got one of those shoulder strap arrangements that criss-cross between the shoulder blades and hold the binoculars low in the center of the chest. They stretch to lift them to eye level, then go back to the chest when you release your grip. Handy but still out of the way.
> 
> Dave


That's what I use, for target and for bowhunting.. always right there, not in the way, don't bounce around and most of all, no strain on the neck at all.. you don't even know they're there..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> That's what I use, for target and for bowhunting.. always right there, not in the way, don't bounce around and most of all, no strain on the neck at all.. you don't even know they're there..


Just don't spill your beer on em... :nono: :doh: :zip: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Need good looking archery caddy*

I carry my binos on my belt. Too much wt around my neck. Bothers me. A good looking, handsome archery caddy is all that is needed. He could do all Ol Sarge mentioned:thumbs_up


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Dave T said:


> I got one of those shoulder strap arrangements that criss-cross between the shoulder blades and hold the binoculars low in the center of the chest. They stretch to lift them to eye level, then go back to the chest when you release your grip. Handy but still out of the way.
> 
> Dave


Another vote for this approach.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bino Buddy here!


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I bought a jumbo pair of 10x50's yesterday for $10 (gotta love Taiwan) and they came in a nylon flappered bag so I made 2 slits in the back of it and ran my quiver belt through the back of it and it hangs off of my bow arm side.......gonna try it out tomorrow when we go shoot and see how that works, gonna leave the flap open and poke it inside that way I can pull them out, look, then drop them back into the bag.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Slim37KS said:


> Well, I bought a jumbo pair of 10x50's yesterday for $10 (gotta love Taiwan) and they came in a nylon flappered bag so I made 2 slits in the back of it and ran my quiver belt through the back of it and it hangs off of my bow arm side.......gonna try it out tomorrow when we go shoot and see how that works, gonna leave the flap open and poke it inside that way I can pull them out, look, then drop them back into the bag.


Tried those before
found out I could see better _without _them than _with_ them:wink:


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, thats what I figured when I picked these up to look at them, looked through them and I could actually see the holes in the telephone pole about 100 yards from where I was standing so I got 'em figured what the heck....its $10 bucks, I'll try 'em. As long as I can see an arrow at 80 yrds on league night thats good enuff for me. :wink:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I used my Alpen neck strap today. It was in the high 70's here in Kentucky while we were shooting. Made my neck sweat a bit. I've been threating to buy one of those harnesses that goes over both shoulders. I probably will before it gets real *hot* here.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

I have a little hook on my quiver and on my binos I got the string and cut it shorter and then crimped it so it doesnt hang down too far. Works great


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK,
Carried the new binos out to the shoot on Sat. and tried using the neck strap. It was very awkward for me to use - much like the shoulder harness was/is.

Guess I should have mentioned that I wear glasses and "must" remove them to use the binos. I use one of those "granny straps" on my glasses when shooting and both the neck strap and the shoulder harness compete for "space" when I drop my glasses down on my chest.

So, I'm guess I'll go back to wearing them on my quiver belt with a short strap. Just got to be extra careful that they're hooked before letting go of them. :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Sarge said:


> I think that the best way to solve the ever present bino problem is to start a new trend in archery...the caddie. Just like in golf, we should introduce the concept of caddies to the archery world. Think how much better it would feel to not have to worry about your bino's, carrying the weight of the bow around all day, never worrying about keeping all of your junk organized in your quiver! A good professional archery caddie could handle all of that for you as well as keeping all the gear clean, arrows fletched, nocks indexed correctly and anything else that you need. A caddie would also be available to give advice on possible shooting situations, give knowledgeable advice on cuts on a strange course, and if you were shooting an unmarked 3D he could help with yardage estimation.
> 
> Not only would the archery caddie be a valuable asset to the archer but it would help our struggling economy. Provide needed jobs for those down on their luck, and a possible tax break for clubs that employed them! In fact if the archer were to employ his own personal caddie and retain him for road trips to other courses he could get a tax deduction, maybe even a government stimulas check.
> 
> There,, Prag your bino problems have been solved!


This man is on to something!! I've proposed this idea everytime I have to lug stuff up and down hills (Nelsonville) or through swamps.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Lets just not carry any binos.*

I used to have a pair of them el cheepo binos and have done tossed them away, as they are not any good and i could not hold them still enough to see anything with. I sent them in for repair 2 times as they got out of kilter in the lens. 

I think we should just go back to the day when we didn't carry binos and just shoot and GIT R DONE. :mg:

The shoots would move along a lot faster then having to wait for everyone to shoot, check an arrow, shoot another, check and see where its at, and shoot and see where its at, and then ask yer buddie can you see where that one hit at. AC


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Dave T said:


> I got one of those shoulder strap arrangements that criss-cross between the shoulder blades and hold the binoculars low in the center of the chest. They stretch to lift them to eye level, then go back to the chest when you release your grip. Handy but still out of the way.
> 
> Dave


Me too. The bino's cost way to much to risk dropping from my belt.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK,
> Carried the new binos out to the shoot on Sat. and tried using the neck strap. It was very awkward for me to use - much like the shoulder harness was/is.
> 
> Guess I should have mentioned that I wear glasses and "must" remove them to use the binos. I use one of those "granny straps" on my glasses when shooting and both the neck strap and the shoulder harness compete for "space" when I drop my glasses down on my chest.
> ...



I keep a carabiner on my belt for the binos. I have Alpen 8.5x42's and really don't want them bouncing off the ground too much.:embara:

Just make sure you hear the clip click when it's closed, just to make sure.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I keep a carabiner on my belt for the binos. I have Alpen 8.5x42's and really don't want them bouncing off the ground too much.:embara:
> 
> Just make sure you hear the clip click when it's closed, just to make sure.:wink:


Yep, I got a carabiner on my belt as well. I made a short strap Mon night for the binos but got a bit carried away. I had some serving material that I won't ever use and served the whole strap. Dang - that thing is STIFF.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, I got a carabiner on my belt as well. I made a short strap Mon night for the binos but got a bit carried away. I had some serving material that I won't ever use and served the whole strap. Dang - that thing is STIFF.


I use an old braided bow sling run into two key rings to hold mine. Pretty solid. The weakest part is the plastic loop on the binos themselves. Already had to send them back to Alpen for a fix.


----------

